# 75 Gallon Tank *update* More Pics



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Well anyways this stand is based off JoeDizzleMPLS's design/thread. Special thanks to Joe. I think it turned out nicely. I decided not to put the supports in the center because the father is a carpenter and claimed the 2 x 6's would support more than enough to hold 900 lbs. As for the uprights in the corners, they all have an extra screw drilled into the bottom and top frame to prevent shifting. I will show it in a picture so you know what I mean. Anyways if you have any questions feel free to shoot a PM. I'm very happy with how it turned out. BTW I circled the screws I was talking about in the last picture. Note I feel there should be a in each upright into the frame on the bottom and top. This totals 8 extra screws. I used 3 inch screws for extra depth.

Well I have been cycling water for the past few weeks for a smooth and quick tank transition. I don't know if everyone will agree with me but I transferred 40-45 gallons of my previous water and had 10 gallons of water cycling to add. So in the end around 20-25 gallons of new water I guess. Anyway the Red's love it. I'm almost wondering if I should toss my other power head in there. I have 850 gph blowing one way and I have another 600 gph laying around.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Lookin great man... that stand will be plenty strong enough to hold up a 75 gallon and then some, I overbuilt the hell out of mine. A lot easier than you thought it was gonna be, huh?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Lookin great man... that stand will be plenty strong enough to hold up a 75 gallon and then some, I overbuilt the hell out of mine. A lot easier than you thought it was gonna be, huh?


Ha, dude it was monotonous cutting and drilling... As long as you can measure and push a button on a miter or circular saw it's cake.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

nice stand....so ill pick mine up from you next week, its for the 100g....


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

assclown said:


> nice stand....so ill pick mine up from you next week, its for the 100g....:laugh:


Honestly man look into it. This stand cost me 33 dollars to build. In the store it would have been around 150... Maybe this one isn't as beautiful but I can guaranty it is much stronger than any mass manufactured stand by a long shot.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nicely built stand puddjuice









you gonna stain it or just leave it as it it?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

His Majesty said:


> nicely built stand puddjuice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think all I am going to do is put a front with 2 doors and sides on. Now that I think about it I at least should have taken a can of spray paint to it when I was done building it.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah bro at least or you could sand it down


----------



## Platinum Bread Man (Jun 29, 2009)

Setup looks good. I'll be doing a dim 200g stand soon.


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

nice, im actually useing this same design, im a super nub when it comes to these things tho... the only thing im unsure about is the extra boards snugged up against the leg corners... i belive they are refured to as floaters? in one of the threads i was reading... what are they for and why arnt they touching the ground or level with the top?


----------

